# Possible Competition in Eastham, MA



## Carbon (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Speedsolving!

I have recently started a cubing club at my school (three members, yay!) and have discussed with these members the possibility of a competition this June. I have talked to the principal of the school and I have received full permissions to use the gym as well as any tables and such that a competition would need.
EDIT: TI can no longer do the compitition in june, it will probably have to happen in the fall

The events would be
2x2- 1 round
3x3- 3 rounds
4x4- 2 rounds (if possible)
5x5- 1round
pyra- 2 rounds
skewb- 1 round
OH- 1 round (thanks Keaton)
and megaminx/6x6 depending on what is most popular.- 1 round


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd probably go if there was OH.


----------



## Carbon (Apr 9, 2015)

> I'd probably go if there was OH.



Ah shoot forgot to include that


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 9, 2015)

Carbon said:


> all I need now is interest from the community!



And a delegate.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 9, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> And a delegate.



And WCA approval.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Apr 9, 2015)

Assuming the above criteria (delegate, wca approval) are met, I would probably go. Right now, the only Saturday that definitely wouldn't work is June 6 (taking SAT Subject Tests that day). Don't schedule a date just around my availability though  No guarantees that I can make it either way.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 12, 2015)

Contacting a delegate is a good second step after finding a venue. Personally I have very very limited availability in June and July, and I'll be away for almost every weekend during those two months. A fall competition is probably much more likely to work for me.


----------



## Carbon (Apr 13, 2015)

> A fall competition is probably much more likely to work for me.



That's unfortunate, but it is probably more likely to work for me as well. I have recently learned that the date i wanted will not work due to prior engagements.


----------

